# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Christine McVie has died

## amyb

Fleetwood Mac singer and songwriter McVie has died at the age of 79 in hospital after a brief illness.

Wowthat is quite a musical loss.

R I P,SONGBIRD

----------


## GMP62

Saw that in the news this evening, Amy. A very sad day indeed. She was an icon.

----------


## JEK

For those may not know her story 

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/m...gs-1234638906/

----------


## Dennis

The best singer in Fleetwood Mac.

----------

